# Code Blue Standing Estrous



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 29, 2005)

I was trying to see if any threads have been posted in the past on this scent. Couldn't find, so I ask; anybody ever tried this stuff. Was at a place yesterday where they had it for 36.95. Of course the guy swears by it. He said come November he'll sell out of it. Told me his display of the stuff costs over 3 grand to buy. Has alot of money tied up in it so I guess he thinks it will sell. 37 bucks for 1.5 ounces seems expensive to me. What I can't figure our though is he had the 13.99 bottle also, but he didn't know the difference in the two and why the more expensive one costs almost three times as much. Both of the bottles had a number written on them for indentification of the individual deer it was taken from. Have usually in the past bought Tink's for 7-8 bucks.


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 29, 2005)

Pee in a bottle is pee in a bottle.  They have all these claims of collecting when the buck trys to mount the doe.  Ask yourself, if you were that buck and you were trying to get down to business and some idiot is trying to stick a bottle under you to catch the drippings how would you react?  I know how I would.  I have seen deer come to regular code blue.  i've seen deer come to Tinks.  I've also seen them walk right by it and not pay it any attention.  I've seen an 8 point come to my pee.  PM me and I will send you a bottle for $20.00. Based on my experience, urine scents occasionally work but not all the time no matter what you pay for it.  Stick to what works for you.

-Macky


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 29, 2005)

I ain't paying $30+ for anybody's buck lure.


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 29, 2005)

THIS IS DEER PEE @  $3150.00 PER GALLON  I BETTER NOT SEE ANYBODY WITH THIS STUFF WHININ' ABOUT GAS PRICES. I DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD SHOOT A DOE, OR TRY AND CATCH ONE.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 29, 2005)

*South...........*

I've always wanted to try that Code Blue stuff.........But, I ain't payin' what they want fer it.........I'll just stink with my Tinks 69.......It's worked well for me in the past and it's not nearly as high priced as that Code Blue stuff is......


----------



## blindhog (Sep 30, 2005)

Just rub some peanut butter on your shoes going in.  It's cheaper and will attract deer.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 30, 2005)

blindhog said:
			
		

> Just rub some peanut butter on your shoes going in.  It's cheaper and will attract deer.



...........and yellow jackets !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willbuck (Sep 30, 2005)

I always thought Harmons offered a little better product, especially with the spray bottle.


----------



## Snakeman (Sep 30, 2005)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> ...........and yellow jackets !!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Now we know the secret of ramblinrack getting his picture taken with the cheerleaders!  Peanut butter.

Would that be creamy, crunchy, or extra crunchy?

The Snakeman


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 30, 2005)

Anybody who pays 30 bucks for urine of any kind has some issues.

Come on people it is PEE, not the magical potion that brings all of the big bucks running in like crazy that they lead you to believe.

Can you imagine the look on the store clerks face when you ask him if you can put it on lay-away. "I'll give you 15 dollars now and be back in a week to pay the balance"

"Still Standing" and pee were usually associated with parties that we had and went through 2 or 3 kegs of beer.
After it was over you would declare that you were still standing and had to go pee.

I'll stick with my 7 dollar bottle of Tinks thank you


----------



## Snakeman (Sep 30, 2005)

You're still paying $7 for an ounce (or maybe 2) of pee.  What difference does it make if someone has more money to spend on urine?

$7 is two gallons of gas...........

The Snakeman


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 30, 2005)

*Agree*



			
				Swamprat said:
			
		

> Anybody who pays 30 bucks for urine of any kind has some issues.
> 
> Come on people it is PEE, not the magical potion that brings all of the big bucks running in like crazy that they lead you to believe.
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 30, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I'll just stink with my Tinks 69...


      
That's funny!


----------



## gordylew (Sep 30, 2005)

I remember when tinks was $9 a bottle in the 80's and had a label that said it was the most expensive urine.  I,ll wait, its like electronics the price always goes down after the intial release.


----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2005)

I admit to trying it.   Didn't help at all.  I watched a seven pointer ease through a small food plot for thirty minutes or so.....He never acknowledged my Pee Willie Wick loaded with Standing Estrous the entire time.  He was the only deer out there so maybe he just didn't respond because he coulddn't associate it with a doe............not really sure.


I may.....may.....may try it again on a decoy during the rut period.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2005)

What in the world has happened to huntin`???


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 3, 2005)

30 bucks a bottle!!!!! Makes you wonder WHO is standing!!!I dont think its the doe!!!!


----------



## short stop (Oct 4, 2005)

I wasted my cash --I have used  tinks''pukes69 '' / indian joes goat pee / scent bombs/ the drag rag /   scrape juice / in gels and non drinkable formulas  --- but  NO I havent tried the $3000 dollar a gallon  blue pee and WONT I got sumthin better though   ---I have hung it''PUKES 69'' up and poured it in countless # of scrapes only to have them untouched for a weeks straight -I'D be so mad with rage I'd get down and  relive myself  out of disgust right smack in the middle of all my HIGH$$$$$$ dolar scrapes ---only to have them   look like a bulldozer ran thru  them next morning           I wonder if my pee is worth $3000 a gallon


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 4, 2005)

Regarding scents, how long after a bottle of whatever is opened is it still good? Does refrigerating it make it last longer. And by the way I'm definitely not spending thirty-something dollars on any scent either!! Bought a 7 dollar bottle of tinks's and will try it.


----------



## deuce (Oct 4, 2005)

Short Stop I know what you mean. I have a very well used scrape that I hunt around and I always stop and pee in it when the time comes. Bucks have always used the scrape. And yes I have in my 20 something years of hunting, bought just about everything that has been marketed and only once can I remember a buck following a trail of tinks, which I missed the shot on.


----------



## coon dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

*............*



			
				Greg Tench said:
			
		

> 30 bucks a bottle!!!!! Makes you wonder WHO is standing!!!I dont think its the doe!!!!


good one, Greg.....


----------



## coon dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

*.........*



			
				SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> Regarding scents, how long after a bottle of whatever is opened is it still good? Does refrigerating it make it last longer. And by the way I'm definitely not spending thirty-something dollars on any scent either!! Bought a 7 dollar bottle of tinks's and will try it.


starts breaking down to ammonia as soon as air hits it.... .......you can smell the difference yourself in a few days, so ya know the deer can big time


----------



## RJY66 (Oct 20, 2005)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> What in the world has happened to huntin`???



I don't know it  .

I'm trying to imagine what my Granddad's reaction would be if I told him I spent 30 smackers on a few ounces of doe tinkle.  I'm thinking he would either break out into unconrolled laughter or began an immediate search for something stout to hit me with!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok let me ask this question?  When was it bottled?  It would have to had been last year.  After a period of time doesn't that stuff turn to ammonia?  It can't be fresh.  Does have not come into heat yet.  Pee is Pee folks don't waste your money.  I hear of a guy during the time his wife was on her period he had her pee into a cup and took that with him.  he swears by it.  I don't think my wife would go for that but but $30 bucks a small bottle I might ask her


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Oct 20, 2005)

I had a friend also use "used tampons" before....never tried it myself but he swears by it.

Years ago I bought and used Robinson labs XXX censored doe in heat and had a 4 point come out and walk the scent trail and stop and smell the cotton balls it was on.  Other than that I haven't had much success with attractant scents at all


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 20, 2005)

Armyhunter17 said:
			
		

> I had a friend also use "used tampons" before...



Now you'll see me using a $30 bottle of pee before you'll find used tampons hanging all around my stand. Heck, how would you explain that to the other club members? What do you do, ask your significant other if you can have it when she is through with it?  Y'all trip me out !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carp (Oct 20, 2005)

S. Freeman said:
			
		

> I always thought Harmons offered a little better product, especially with the spray bottle.



 Harmon's is good stuff!


----------



## raghorn (Oct 21, 2005)

Dontcha' know the people that bottle this stuff get a good laugh knowing we buy this crap?


----------



## Stealthman (Oct 22, 2005)

*Code Blue*

BPS had it on sale for around 9 bucks.Don't kow if it's the standing stuff, but it says Code Blue on the bottle..


----------



## bull0ne (Oct 22, 2005)

I have never bought bottled deer urine,i did'nt think there was enough penned deer in the country to excrete the amount thats on store shelves.

I go by the local processer & take the urine from the bladder...don't forget the tarsal glands too.

I have never had a bad reaction to fresh buck urine.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 24, 2005)

*Ya'll keep not using it!*

I'll keep using the regular Code Blue I had a small buck yesterday follow a drag rag and hung around for 15-minutes stomping and looking around everywhere he came on a string! He was looking for the doe, he was convinced.
They bring deer into heat w/special lighting there are over 3,000 deer farms across the U.S. that do this. 
I have also had good results w/James Valley Scents too! But this was my 1st time trying the Code Blue...needless to say I'll be using it some more this yr. until i see a negative response, by the way mine cost $10. I know that I won't be paying any $30 though.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 24, 2005)

I have tried many "deer lures" in my 25+ years of deer hunting. I have seen everything from 100% results when a good buck walked in on my trail with his nose locked to the ground,following a trail I dripped lure on. I have also seen no results and even bad results.

I have never bought any lure over $10.00 and probably never will. In fact I have not bought any in several years and if I use anything it is my P or plain Vanilla. They both seem to work fine.

If I had to think back and try to assign a percentage to the experiences with deer lures it would be something like this:

Probably 65% of the time I have lure out I do not see any deer.

Probably 65% of the time I don't have lure out I don't see any deer either.

With lure out and deer in sight they react to it in a good or bad way probably 10% of the time.
Based on my results,as I said, I usually don't use anything. The costs outweigh the advantages.


----------



## Dub (Oct 26, 2005)

Mackyb said:
			
		

> Pee in a bottle is pee in a bottle.  They have all these claims of collecting when the buck trys to mount the doe.  Ask yourself, if you were that buck and you were trying to get down to business and some idiot is trying to stick a bottle under you to catch the drippings how would you react?  I know how I would.  I have seen deer come to regular code blue.  i've seen deer come to Tinks.  I've also seen them walk right by it and not pay it any attention.  I've seen an 8 point come to my pee.  PM me and I will send you a bottle for $20.00. Based on my experience, urine scents occasionally work but not all the time no matter what you pay for it.  Stick to what works for you.
> 
> -Macky




I agree.  I just put the stuff (usually in a Pee Willie Wick) right where I want to stop them for the shot.  I've had mixed results.

I've used one bottle of the code blue and killed a buck that I mounted.  He's over my shoulder right now.  I took the afternoon off work last year to hunt.  I stopped at the sporting goods store on the way out of town and bought some other stuff.  I was at the counter and saw the three thousand dollar display and said what the heck....I'll never know if I don't try it.   I went out to my stand and hung a new Willie Wick loaded with Code Blue Standing Estrous.  It rained for a few minutes and then things settled down.  Thirty minutes after the rain stopped the buck came out into the food plot where the Willie Wick was hanging.  He never came to the wick but feed in the plot for a fifteen minutes.  Maybe it was a little early to be using the stuff....October.....I don't know.....maybe he could smell it and felt that the doe might come back.....who knows.  I shot him before I could learn anything more about it.

I may try some this year on a wick tied to a decoy.....that may be the ultimate bowhunting set up.....we shall she!!!!!

I've always used Tinks or Knight and Hale in the past.....I feel that a blend of multiple does is best if you are freshening a scrape.


----------



## hunter7 (Nov 7, 2005)

tried code blue standing estrous this weekend with a decoy had a spike come running in and do everything but mount the decoy had another buck come in at dark but could not determine how big due to low light. most action ever from a scent. i like harmon scents but this conviced me that there is a little something to code blue just my 2 cents


----------

